# Is this guy crazy, or am I a "femininist"?



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm not sure if ths article has been posted before, but W-O-W!:shock::lol: Somebody thinks highly of himself!

Alright, I will give the guy some credit, men and women are just wired differently, and yes, that can be a blessing or a hinderence in the horse industry.
But seriously, I'm not afraid of horses. I've been scared by them before, but never afraid. I'm not a blood thirsty control freak, either. 

Anyway, ladies (and men), you can draw your own opinions:

The decadence of horsemanship in the hands of women and ...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Flaming misogynist. 

His words amuse me, not anger me. Poor, pitiful man, scared of women so feels he has to belittle them.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

I am by no means a feminist and I actually avoid cautiously this...species, as with any other fanatics of any sort, starting with PETA and ending up with religious fanatics.

However, this chap seems to have met quite some horrible women in his dear life.

I agree that an individual - no matter the gender - who lives in denial, with an inferiority complex, is mildly deluded and very frightful of anything would probably not make much of a horse person or any sort of person.

However I have not quite recognized myself or any of my female horse riders in his portrait attempt. Either I refuse to see my true character either I've just...met better women.

And men.


----------



## SparksFly (Nov 20, 2010)

"Fear of not only harming life but also the fear of men"

I just busted out laughing when I read that. Afraid of MEN? Puhh-lease. I bet a 30-06 and a whole lot of fighting skills that I ain't. 



I'm fairly certain this guy is off his rocker.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

He may come from some very weird and not exactly normal background. Same as women who declare "all men are pigs"

There are pigs and cows in this world but not all the world is formed of them :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

He's extremely taken with himself and his obviously superior wisdom and insight over the other poor, pitiful males of the species.

Baahaaahaaaa!!!! :rofl:

Oh Kevin, you're being dissed for being pussy whipped!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm very much a feminist this is just hilarious


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, supposedly we're surpessing our fear of horses because of the womens "lack of awareness". :roll:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I couldn't read that pyscho babble. Women are responsible for the abuse on horses? Really? That's where I stopped reading. This guy needs a life.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

It just baffles me that people can be living in the 21st century and still be thinking like this. 

And just scanning this article left me with a face like , you know that super confused expression that your mother always told you would stay stuck on your face forever.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

This guy is nuts.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

This is the whackjob who hates reining and dressage!! So he surfaces again!! We really give him too much publicity, guys.

To quote Rose Nyland, true portrayer of wisdom and knowledge and Golden Girls fame, \"I will knee him right in his safe-deposit box.\"


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

^ Bwahahahahahahahaha!!!
"in his safe deposit box"
haha...too funny!!!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

LOL ^ The whole thing was worped.. in many ways..


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Is English his native language? His grammar and spelling are atrocious. He is very confused about who has reasoning and who doesn't .


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness I don't know whether to laugh or feel bad for the guy.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

He's been around for a long time. I like a lot of what he has to say, you just have to remember that he's basing much of his opinion on what he sees, which isn't all of us. My husband thinks he's a riot, lol. He's a bit of a misogynist himself, but not nearly as "biased" as this guy is.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Whew, okay! Just read the article (it's a new one since I have visited his site last). He's definitely "declining" as he gets up there in years... He seems to be more cynical and frustrated than ever.

And no, English is not his native tounge. He was born in Czech.
http://horsemanpro.com/about.htm


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

This guy is all around crazy... Just another idiot who has risen to internet glory via pure insanity.


Or, teenage me says, his girlfriend broke up with him.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

SparksFly said:


> "Fear of not only harming life but also the fear of men"
> 
> I just busted out laughing when I read that. Afraid of MEN? Puhh-lease. I bet a 30-06 and a whole lot of fighting skills that I ain't.
> 
> ...


This made me smile  
I was going to pull that quote out of that 'thing' and say that I sure am not afraid of harming life, hunting season just ended and my freezer is nice and full to prove that I'm not afraid of harming life.

My bf says I'm borderline abusive towards my horse when she misbehaves, but he also thinks that horses will hold grudges and try and get revenge if you smack them.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Can I just say how depressed I am when people preface things they say with "I am not a feminist."  Ladies - EVERYONE should be a feminist! The fact that it has such a negative, psychotic connotation is probably one of the biggest social disservices to women in our modern age. 

To me it's like someone saying "I'm by no means a civil rights supporter".... see how silly that would sound? Oh language, you are so powerful and dangerous


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree ^^


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Deerly said:


> Can I just say how depressed I am when people preface things they say with "I am not a feminist."  Ladies - EVERYONE should be a feminist! The fact that it has such a negative, psychotic connotation is probably one of the biggest social disservices to women in our modern age.
> 
> To me it's like someone saying "I'm by no means a civil rights supporter".... see how silly that would sound? Oh language, you are so powerful and dangerous


 I was going to say that aswell! I completely agree!

And that guy is crazy. Nothing more to say really.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not a feminist, as in I don't run around yelling "LET'S STICK TOGETHER SISTERS" unless our whole gender would be threatened to have a civil right removed.

Other than that, I perceive myself as an individual first and secondly as part of a gender. I can stick up for myself, defend myself, earn myself a job and a reputation without hiding behind some world level metaphorical vagina.

Hopefully this explanation clarified some misunderstandings.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

What an idiot. "I hold women accountable for abuse of horses" That's pathetic, the people who shot some horses close to where I live were men. Cruelty is seen through *Men and Women.*


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

inaclick said:


> I'm not a feminist, as in I don't run around yelling "LET'S STICK TOGETHER SISTERS" unless our whole gender would be threatened to have a civil right removed.
> 
> Other than that, I perceive myself as an individual first and secondly as part of a gender. I can stick up for myself, defend myself, earn myself a job and a reputation without hiding behind some world level metaphorical vagina.


Great post!


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

inaclick said:


> I'm not a feminist, as in I don't run around yelling "LET'S STICK TOGETHER SISTERS" unless our whole gender would be threatened to have a civil right removed.
> 
> Other than that, I perceive myself as an individual first and secondly as part of a gender. I can stick up for myself, defend myself, earn myself a job and a reputation without hiding behind some world level metaphorical vagina.
> 
> Hopefully this explanation clarified some misunderstandings.


Agree! When you get into studying psychology and anthropology, you can argue that a gender is just a stereo-type.

When I think feminist, I think extremist.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Feminism refers to movements aimed at establishing and defending equal political, economic, and social rights and equal opportunities for women.

Quoted from wikipedia.

That doesn't sound extremist or even bad at all to me. I think some of you may have the "feminazi" stereotype in mind.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Feminism refers to movements aimed at establishing and defending equal political, economic, and social rights and equal opportunities for women.
> 
> Quoted from wikipedia.
> 
> That doesn't sound extremist or even bad at all to me. I think some of you may have the "feminazi" stereotype in mind.



I am not part of any social or political movement, hence I am not a feminist.
So far my economical, political and social opportunities have been just as equal as the men's ones.

Should any of them be taken away on the sole reason of my gender, I will enroll in such movement.
Basically I've repeated exactly what i typed few posts up.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Deerly said:


> Can I just say how depressed I am when people preface things they say with "I am not a feminist."  Ladies - EVERYONE should be a feminist! The fact that it has such a negative, psychotic connotation is probably one of the biggest social disservices to women in our modern age.
> 
> To me it's like someone saying "I'm by no means a civil rights supporter".... see how silly that would sound? Oh language, you are so powerful and dangerous


I wasn't saying I am not a feminist, because I am. But the way this guy defined feminisim, I am no way that type.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

To distract from the conversation of feminism...

This whackjob has an entire article about how Quarter Horses aren't actually a breed and the AQHA is just a registry for mutts and everything else that couldn't qualify elsewhere.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Oh Kevin, you're being dissed for being pussy whipped!


Any man that says he isn't is lying or lonely!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Any man that says he isn't is lying or lonely!


Spoken like a true man who loves women! :clap:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

inaclick said:


> I am not part of any social or political movement, hence I am not a feminist.
> So far my economical, political and social opportunities have been just as equal as the men's ones.
> 
> Should any of them be taken away on the sole reason of my gender, I will enroll in such movement.
> Basically I've repeated exactly what i typed few posts up.


If you don't want to be a part of that or any other movement that's your choice and none of my buisness. But in this thread people were implying that it was bad to be a feminist. That was what my post was about.

And although things are getting pretty good there are still inequalities (for both genders) that need to be fixed.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> And although things are getting pretty good there are still inequalities (for both genders) that need to be fixed.


Life is an inequality..... :wink:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Life is an inequality..... :wink:


 That doesn't mean we should just sit calmly and let it happen


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Life is an inequality..... :wink:


True that.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> That doesn't mean we should just sit calmly and let it happen


Laugh.

Life is not worth getting ones panties bunched up.

Nothing in life will ever be fair. 


I am all for big things in general/theory being equal. No reason to get one self upset because I should be able to be given a job that in all reality I can not physically do as well as a guy can. 


But really my post was more along the line of; just because one sibling gets 5 toys for Christmas does not mean they all have to get 5 toys.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Laugh.
> 
> Life is not worth getting ones panties bunched up.
> 
> ...


No need to mock people on here. 
I do realise that life will never be perfect. 

And we really don't have the same things in mind. I'm more talking about when women don't get paid the same wages when they do the exact same job. That one is also very fixable.

I've also recently heard that men in the UK can't retire as early as the women. I don't know if there's any truth behind that, that one is also easily fixable and blatantly unfair.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Equal does not have to mean the same. Men and woman are different and they should be treated as such. It may be difficult for a woman to run a construction crew but it will be just as difficult for a man to run a daycare. To expect men and women to behave the same is unrealistic and unnatural.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> Equal does not have to mean the same. Men and woman are different and they should be treated as such. It may be difficult for a woman to run a construction crew but it will be just as difficult for a man to run a daycare. To expect men and women to behave the same is unrealistic and unnatural.


 And I'm not talking about that happening. I'm talking about them being treated equal where they are equal!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> Equal does not have to mean the same. Men and woman are different and they should be treated as such. It may be difficult for a woman to run a construction crew but it will be just as difficult for a man to run a daycare. To expect men and women to behave the same is unrealistic and unnatural.


I agree with this.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I think it's quite rare that women with equal qualifications actually get paid less than a man. That's not how it is reported in the press but I also know enough about statistics to know that you can make them say whatever you want. In some cases women cost employers a great deal more money than a man. My wife has had 3 babies while I have worked and I missed a total of 6 days. One woman I worked with had a baby and was out from work for two weeks before the baby was born and 4 weeks after. When a woman is holding a critical position this puts a financial burden on the employer. The woman was a great worker and made a great contribution to the company but she cost alot of money with her pregnancy leave.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Can't men do that too?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

The only point I wanted to make was that feminists are not bad. And that's my last word in this thread.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Great!
And regarding the author of the linked post, he's probably just an attention starved troll really.
I doubt QH's are NOT a breed.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

inaclick said:


> I'm not a feminist, as in I don't run around yelling "LET'S STICK TOGETHER SISTERS" unless our whole gender would be threatened to have a civil right removed.
> 
> Other than that, I perceive myself as an individual first and secondly as part of a gender. I can stick up for myself, defend myself, earn myself a job and a reputation without hiding behind some world level metaphorical vagina.
> 
> Hopefully this explanation clarified some misunderstandings.


Exactly what I meant!!!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

It would seem from his views that Mr Lee Stanek and the way in which he writes comes from a byegone era. The clues suggest he is by birth Czech. 
I know of few modern men who would shares his views or would share his attitudes towards women in equitation. Ladies, don't get angry - just smile.

However don't ignore the website : Horsemanpro.com 
The articles on Stanek's site help explain many of the principles of classical dressage and most are informative enough to be worthy of reading. 
Also on the site are lots of photos of the Kladruby stud in Czechoslovakia in 1940, which was located SE of Prague the capital. 

Incidentally be aware that when Hitler ordered his armies to invade Russia, in 1942 his prime source of transport was the horse, some of which were supplied by the Czechs. They pulled the wagons and they carried the cavalry - partly because there were few hard roads in Western Russia. As the war turned against the Germans, when the troops retreated they ate those horses which had survived the artillery and the weather. 

My guess is that over the next 50 years as the nations of the central European countries such as The Ukraine, Poland, Latvia, Lithuania and not forgetting Russia become wealthier, we are going to hear more about their horses. We have already seen on this forum some photos of some superb horses thanks to Victoria - who is Lithuanian. 

This man Stanek, if he wrote any of the articles, knows a lot about horses, and he might well be an interesting man to talk to - even if his views about women are a little offensive. Maybe he will come to learn better after all he is probably an American now, even if he was not born one.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

I went and looked on his website.
I apologize, he is not a troll. He is however quite depressed, nostalgic and frustrated. And it's not just women that upset him but also: the new breeds, the old breeds and the new breeding, everything about these times equitation seems to tick him off.

Basically "in the past" there were healthy sturdy horses, with manes that shined without additives and vitamins, useful and used, disciplined students and disciplining masters and now everything is turning into some endless show parade....and the girls are everywhere! :lol:

At least that's what I managed to understand from some of his views expressed in view articles + the pictures commentaries.

Please, do check out his picture gallery. There are some breathtakingly beautiful archive photos in there, very interesting.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> Equal does not have to mean the same. Men and woman are different and they should be treated as such. It may be difficult for a woman to run a construction crew but it will be just as difficult for a man to run a daycare. To expect men and women to behave the same is unrealistic and unnatural.


Wow I am so hardcore offended you don't even know. As if one's reproductive organs really had anything to do with their ability to manage people in a (presumably) dangerous environment vs a "home" setting. 

I wasn't even going to check back on this thread to avoid narrow minded comments like that. Oh *pat pat* it's OK women, you can go take care of the children and leave the real work to the men. :-x Lets just make blanket presumptions based on oppressive social gender roles and apply them widely across more than 50% of the population. Cool!

And BTW -- anyone who defends the "I'm not a feminist" knee jerk by associating "feminist" with someone who is insane and ridiculous is only contributing to the problem. *shrug*

There was a time when it was "natural" that people of a particular color were considered second class or only capable of a certain sort of work or lifestyle. Really, it was in their best interest that we keep them locked into a specific social role. Or not. :wink:

OK I think I will ban myself from this thread so I don't get depressed with backwards comments like the one above.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I did not mean to greatly offend you but that is the reality. I perhaps could have used a better analogy but the fact remains that men and women have different gender inherent strenghts.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> I did not mean to greatly offend you but that is the reality. I perhaps could have used a better analogy but the fact remains that men and women have different gender inherent strenghts.


PEOPLE have different inherent strengths. People are shaped by many things and someone's sex (hormones/whatever physical characteristics you want to associate with their sex) are only a small part in that. Anyone who really draws their entire life plan, personality, strengths and skills from the bits between their legs is probably not someone of very strong character.

There are plenty of people in both sexes who have the characteristic of the opposite "gendered" characteristics you may expect. Before you go off from your privileged and ignorant perspective and declare things "facts" and tell people they are "just outta luck" for life because of their sex maybe you should learn a bit about "gender" and how it really is a social construct with very little basis in physical sex or biology at all.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

So you think that it's just a coincidence that so many more women are in proffesions like teaching and nursing and so many more men are engineers and builders. I'm not saying that my testicles make me handy around the house but because I was born a boy I was expected to play with blocks and toy guns instead of dolls. Women are generally more nuturing where as men are more assertive. That is a general statement and if you don't want to believe it then feel free not to but that is certainly my observations.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> Equal does not have to mean the same. Men and woman are different and they should be treated as such. It may be difficult for a woman to run a construction crew but it will be just as difficult for a man to run a daycare. To expect men and women to behave the same is unrealistic and unnatural.



Agreed, and shock horror I am an independent female. But if I need a bottle opened and I cannot manage it I give it to him as he is stronger. If I have a fence post I cannot put in, I wait for him, and I am no baby, my biceps are huge for my frame. 

It is insane to think we are the same, we can be equal, but we are not the same. 

My husband is strong, can cope with anything, and is easy going. I am not as strong, cope with a lot, and am not easy going. But I am ok with that, I do not feel that I have to be like him to prove my own self worth.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

We're not meant to compete, we're meant to click and match, like the puzzle pieces.

Comparing men and women from the exactly same perspective it's kind of like comparing apples and pears and getting mighty ****ed off when someone notices they have different shapes.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

How did I miss out on this thread? =P

The guy is a little ridiculous. I liked the comment about his girlfriend breaking up with him. 

On feminism. Hmm. I'm not a feminist. I'm all for fairness, equality, yadda yadda yadda. But men and women are NOT the same. Kevin is exactly right. I'm not going to get my panties in a twist over his comments. After all, wouldn't that be more or less proving that women cannot handle reality/life/big situations because we are too emotional? =P


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Equal does not have to mean the same. Men and woman are different and they should be treated as such. It may be difficult for a woman to run a construction crew but it will be just as difficult for a man to run a daycare. To expect men and women to behave the same is unrealistic and unnatural.





inaclick said:


> We're not meant to compete, we're meant to click and match, like the puzzle pieces.
> 
> Comparing men and women from the exactly same perspective it's kind of like comparing apples and pears and getting mighty ****ed off when someone notices they have different shapes.


Great posts!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

*Gives Deerly a hug*

I agree with her totally. However I do understand the points presented by kevin and others about our strengths. However this brings about a whole nature vs nurture argument I just don't want to go into myself. Regardless of what the majority of men or women do, I think it is quite possible for women to cross male boundaries and men to cross the female boundaries. 

I am a feminist. I am not an insane activist, I don't think women are better than men. Frankly very little of my feminism activism comes down to pay or job roles as I agree with Deerlys comments on gender. I get more upset by the hyper-sexualized images of women and issues in relation to it. But that's another argument. 

Feminism is *not* about saying we are the same. We are not and I wouldn't want to be.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a problem when I male gets paid more than a female when they are doing the exact same job! And I agree with dove. There are more girly men and more manly women, it comes down to personality and the way we grew up..

I am really independent, and pretty strong, so I like to do things my way so I do it myself. And trust me I would rather die of tiredness before I ask for help.

And I suck around kids.. I don't like them at all!


----------



## Rosy (Oct 27, 2010)

Women are responsible for the abuse of horses? It wasn't a woman but my step father who decided that instead of making the fence where the pony couldn't get out but to take part of the swing set attach it to the poor guys halter so he couldn't get his head up and no way he could lay down. I'm the one who through a fit and my mother and I pulled it off. Ya that was all our fault.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Barry Godden said:


> It would seem from his views that Mr Lee Stanek and the way in which he writes comes from a byegone era. The clues suggest he is by birth Czech.
> I know of few modern men who would shares his views or would share his attitudes towards women in equitation. Ladies, don't get angry - just smile.
> 
> However don't ignore the website : Horsemanpro.com
> ...


YES! I hide behind you.

Very little of what Lee says relates to me and what I do. I like him, he is a really nice guy, I have talked to him. I would be honered for him to trim my horses feet . I have read his entire website, and when I read some of the things that he said are hard on a horse and why, I litterally thought "Oh, I didnt know that!".

He has his own website, its free to read, you can take it or leave it. He's not on a forum repetedly telling people hows things are supossed to be done. And you arent spending your money on his writings just to find out you think hes "crazy". He doesnt want people to "Believe" what he says. It's more about how you RELATE to what he says- How does what he says relate to what you have seen in life? I know that half of his words have or had related to my life, and what I have personally seen.

BTW that is not his latest post on his website. This: NEW is his newest 
THIS ONE is my personal favorite!(From experience.)


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

I only heard about him thanks to this thread so...thanks again! 

To be honest he has a lot of fair and unfair points. But it would be a shame to throw away anything that a person can offer as knowledge because some parts of his / her ideas tick us off.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Grey Ray
As suggested by you, I have read the article 'THIS ONE'. I agree Lee makes a lot of very valid points especially that many injuries incurred by horses occur because the owner was ignorant of what might happen in certain circumstances. Too many horses are over weight. Too many suffer lameness because of poor riding. But luckily most horse owners care about their animals and they will eventually listen to advice, so long as the advice is given in an appropriate manner. 

I too have noticed that the vet is reluctant to tell all the truth about what he recognises in an injury - partly of course because the owner is the customer and not the horse. The vet does not want to offend the human who is the payer of his fee.

On this Forum, several of the old hands try repeatedly to tell, in a round about way, young inexperienced owners that just because they can ride that does not mean they know how to care for the animal they ride. 

Unfortunately Lee does himself no favours by his choice of words. Certainly he is no diplomat. This particular thread has attracted an enormous readership. Very few threads draw in 62 written posts. Personally I would like to read more of Mr Stanek's ideas but I think before he puts finger to keyboard he has need of the services of a censor. The biggest segment of readership on this forum are young American horse women and 'Hell hath no Fury' like an American horsewoman scorned. 

Of course we are forgetting something - Lee Stanek did not himself write on this Forum - which is a pity because it would be good for him to read much of what has been said by Forum members about him. To write in the style he does calls for a pretty thick skin on his part - but much of what he has said needs saying.

If you know the man, show him the thread.

Barry G


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

This thread has been an interesting read. I personally couldn't really get through the linked post, I actually found it quite boring, I've mostly been reading the comments about feminism.
It frustrates me, too, how people see feminism today. I am absolutely a feminist, but then I guess since I'm a **** this is expected :wink:
I am the furthest thing on Earth from an extremist and I do not think that women are better than men or that men are evil, I do not get easily offended by people's views about women (I also know plenty of women who hold the opposite views about men!) or sexist jokes (so long as jokes can go both ways!)

I guess personally I feel very distant from any concept of gender overall. I don't think that sex or gender should ever be taken into consideration when it comes to these sorts of things. I think ability to, as previously mentioned, manage a construction site or run a daycare varies on a person-to-person basis. Sure, it does seem to be more often that men and women tend to gravitate towards each of those as described, but I don't think that matters at all.
I know of way too many people who are restrained by their gender roles and I believe strongly in society overcoming that. That is why I am a feminist.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Barry Godden said:


> Grey Ray
> As suggested by you, I have read the article 'THIS ONE'. I agree Lee makes a lot of very valid points especially that many injuries incurred by horses occur because the owner was ignorant of what might happen in certain circumstances. Too many horses are over weight. Too many suffer lameness because of poor riding. But luckily most horse owners care about their animals and they will eventually listen to advice, so long as the advice is given in an appropriate manner.
> 
> I too have noticed that the vet is reluctant to tell all the truth about what he recognises in an injury - partly of course because the owner is the customer and not the horse. The vet does not want to offend the human who is the payer of his fee.
> ...


He is fully aware of what people think of his writings. This is not the first discussion thread on a forum about them. Not even on this forum.

Not all of his articles are written in that manner either. 

If you would like him to see this thread, his email address is on the website. Present it however you think will be most productive. More than likely, he will just tell you that he has heard it all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

GreyRay.
I have written enough in criticism of how the man expresses himself. From now on I'll just stand back, watch and learn. These days I prefer my horse to be well schooled, well mannered, self confident and calm. I have already fallen off too often.


----------

